# Another atrocity in NI



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well they haven't gone away obviously as they just murdered Journalist Lyra McKee.

A talented young lady, an example of her work below on the scourge of suicide on young folk in NI.

https://mosaicscience.com/story/conflict-suicide-northern-ireland/

RIP Lyra

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't understand these people. What do they expect to achieve that won't happen in time anyway I wonder. 

I hope they are quickly caught and dealt with. I feel very strongly that anyone engaging in terrorist activity should be given a very long sentence and that murder, handling of weapons etc. should earn them life without remission.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lyra in action, we can't afford the loss of such good people whilst the evil men move in the shadows serving up hate.






Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow, what a lady.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems like no one knows why this happened. No rhyme or reason.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There are those in society that will do anything to become famous, this includes random killings.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Seems like no one knows why this happened. No rhyme or reason.
> 
> Ray.


I hazard a good guess that as she was reporting from beside a PSNI landover during a riot situation that the gunman was hoping to shot a police officer.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> There are those in society that will do anything to become famous, this includes random killings.


Unfortunately achieving fame would not be a reason, given the cell structure they operate under only one or two will be aware of who fired the shot. Their only reason is to terrorise decent people in a warped hope of achieving their dream of Irish unification by force.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Disgraceful and tragic. These people never went away really. I dont think it would take much for it all to kick off again.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Well they haven't gone away obviously as they just murdered Journalist Lyra McKee.
> 
> A talented young lady, an example of her work below on the scourge of suicide on young folk in NI.
> 
> ...


Terry

I am very sad at this news and send my condolences to her family and the NI Community in general.

Lessons to be learned?

Did these scum really surrender their weapons, or did they re-arm? I suspect re-arm, then there is no ballistic evidence to connect the weapon to past crimes, already exonerated.

Was it a random act by a rogue operator? Did he have the gun at home or was it 'supplied'? Where is it now - back in the 'armoury', deep in the countryside?

Why fire indiscrimately? Indicates the mindset of those who just hate the 'British', which in their mind includes the police who work for them. In the Troubles a lot of the killings and knee-cappings were targetted between the Republicans and the Loyalists, but the police and army were general targets.

I hope that this murder of an innocent journalist might cause some backlash even in the community from which this murderer came, but I will not hold my breath.

If this riot is a celebration of the Easter Uprising, maybe they should try it in Dublin and see what reception they get there from the Garda.

I know these comments are coming from an 'outsider', so if those who live in the Province wish to correct me please do so.

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I also cannot understand this - it seems like she must have been standing in the wrong place and the bullet missed the real target ( not surprising as for most of us, pistols are only of any use if the intended target is less than about 5m away ).

After that where the bullet goes is anyone's guess and what it hits virtually pure chance - in this case bad luck.

But like many I would be asking how come this weapon was still around ? IMO the mere presence of it would weaken the GFA markedly.....

At a time when the continued existence of it is questionable and also where the "no prosecution for atrocities" seems to be one sided. But , of course, the military are an easily identified target due to the inherent honesty within its members. Remember Marine A - prosecuted for murder, latterly commuted to manslaughter, for killing a critically injured terorrorist in Afghanistan. 😦


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> Terry
> 
> I am very sad at this news and send my condolences to her family and the NI Community in general.
> 
> ...


The only real hope we have seems to be the intelligent agencies usually have good inside knowledge of this group so hopefully the perpetrators can be brought to justice. But as has been said before, the terrorists only have to get lucky once, the forces for good need to be lucky every time.

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Terry


Thanks for those comments. It sounds as though I was not far from the mark.


Maybe I got quite a lot of insight from a friend who was a Major in the Royal Marines and in the SAS, and was for a period one of the 'long-haired weirdos'(as he described) undercover in NI.
If his cover had been blown he would have been a dead man. I am sure the police in general were not allowed to know who they were.


Sadly after he retired, after working for Control Risks and springing hostages in S. America(his operation was subject of a film) he bought a boat and was sailing round the world when he was lost at see in the S. Pacific - never found.



I just hope this was a one-off and that is not the start of worse, although your comments about being a set-up job means it does not auger well.


Two have been charged. I hope they are the culprits and not just set-up for publicity. As you say the security forces have their knowledge.


Geoff


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Penquin said:


> I also cannot understand this - it seems like she must have been standing in the wrong place and the bullet missed the real target ( not surprising as for most of us, pistols are only of any use if the intended target is less than about 5m away ).
> 
> After that where the bullet goes is anyone's guess and what it hits virtually pure chance - in this case bad luck.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone in NI believes both sides decommissioned all their arms Dave.

You can be sure these people are actively attempting to acquire arms, just one example in the link below, ironically he was a Royal Marine.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-northern-ireland-40774233

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was watching that chap from Eastenders in a program about armed police, he interviewed and an arms dealer and he sells 100 guns per week and he's just one of these low lifes, I'm sure he said some cam in via Ireland.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just got a news report on my phone, they think it's the start of a new kind of terrorism.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's fascinating. Care to elaborate?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I just got a news report on my phone, they think it's the start of a new kind of terrorism.


I think what you're referring to should be, 'a new breed of terrorists' not a new kind of terrorism.

In effect it is young folk born after the GFA, they therefore don't have the excuse of the injustices the original terrorists would have used to justify their terror campaign. This 'new breed' grew up in a relatively peaceful time.

http://news.sky.com/story/lyra-mckee-murder-police-concern-over-new-breed-of-terrorists-11699070

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> Terry
> 
> Two have been charged. I hope they are the culprits and not just set-up for publicity...........
> 
> Geoff


Sadly you may have been right Geoff, it's not an uncommon occurrence either ?

Terry


----------

